# jewel orchid turning red



## cryptokat (Mar 9, 2008)

I just set up a new viv (no frogs yet) and the leaves on my orchid (ludisia discolor) are turning red.. when I first got it the leaves were very dark green with reddish-pink veins. Is it dying? I think it has plenty of light and water, maybe it's not getting enough nutrients? Help!


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

Mine did that when I first got mine. I posted a question on http://www.orchidboard.com and they said that you don't need a whole lot of light for them. I also let them dry out slightly. They came back fine. They were blooming at the time and somebody said that blooming takes out some energy and that might happen. Mine are blooming again and the color is good. So to answer your question maybe they need a little more shade and let them dry out in between watering.
Dave


----------



## Christer (Feb 18, 2008)

I had the same problem with my _L.discolor_. The leaves got back to normal once the plant got more shade.


----------



## cryptokat (Mar 9, 2008)

thanks for the replies. I never would have thought I was giving it _too much_ light and water ...Now any ideas on how I can make shade in my viv? ..maybe put up a beach umbrella? haha


----------



## vivariman (Sep 26, 2007)

Ya, that happened to me too, but I made the estimate that it was because of too much light, because I knew they needed more shade, and I compared it to the way neoregalia bromeiliads turn red in direct sunlight. I lost a leaf on it, but I put it right next to the base of a big philodendron, and the leaves blocked out most of the sun. It has since then grown 3 more leaves. So....

1.Base of larger shady plant
or
2. under something in the background (a ledge of some sort)
or
3. Shaded from light by some piece of cage furnishing ( like driftwood or a rock

Doing this allowed me to keep my L. Discolor (sp?) thriving, while still keeping plants that need brighter light alive.

Good luck!


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Mine doesn't get much light...but also experience this. I believe too much moisture was the culprit in my case.


----------



## cryptokat (Mar 9, 2008)

it's back to dark green! I took a chill pill on the misting and re-planted it under a lump from the background. Thanks!!


----------

